# Whats the difference?



## Phillies93 (Jan 16, 2012)

So I am pretty new at this game and i was wondering what the difference between a non over center boom and an over center boom on a bucket truck? Thanks


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Phillies93 said:


> So I am pretty new at this game and i was wondering what the difference between a non over center boom and an over center boom on a bucket truck? Thanks



an over center boom is able to fold completely over its pivot point in both directions giving you much more flexibility in positioning. A non over center boom has a stopping point that limits how far it can be unfolded


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Phillies93 said:


> So I am pretty new at this game and i was wondering what the difference between a non over center boom and an over center boom on a bucket truck? Thanks



Over center is a must for tree work for getting over and around obstacles like wires, other trees, houses, etc. Not all over-center booms are equal though. You can research each individual boom type with the manufacturer and see how much articulation they have.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> an over center boom is able to fold completely over its pivot point in both directions giving you much more flexibility in positioning. A non over center boom has a stopping point that limits how far it can be unfolded



When did they stop making the old types?


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> When did they stop making the old types?



not sure what ya mean by old types LW?


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> Most over center booms don't fold completely over......the lower booms stops at about a 45 degree angle.....in other words the lower boom has 135 degrees of movement. The upper boom on over center booms often has 270 degrees of motion.
> 
> Non over center booms..........the lower boom only goes to verticle.
> 
> ...



gotcha. that's the way my alc is. wish the lower boom went all the way over like the upper does but if you flip it around the lower boom goes all the way down giving plenty of side reach


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> I had a 55ft. ALC myself at one time and really liked it.
> 
> I'm using a not over center 65ft. High Ranger these days and perfer the extra height. It's 69ft. to the top lip of the bucket and if I stand on a step ladder I can reach almost 75ft.!



nice. you got that on a forestry package or flatbed?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> gotcha. that's the way my alc is. wish the lower boom went all the way over like the upper does but if you flip it around the lower boom goes all the way down giving plenty of side reach



Every boom goes all the way down like that. It's the same position as if it were in the cradle. Having an upper boom that goes 270 degrees is what helps in that scenario, as in going under some lines and then up to get the tips. Kinda hard to put into words so maybe I misunderstood you. But the way it read you basically down played ALC's best points ( best lower boom articulation ) , and up played their worst ( terrible upper boom articulation ) , at least in regards to tree booms.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda hard to put into words so maybe I misunderstood you. But the way it read you basically down played ALC's best points ( best lower boom articulation ) , and up played their worst ( terrible upper boom articulation ) , at least in regards to tree booms.



yeah don't think I worded it quite right. Don't know the exact degrees off hand but the lower boom only goes forward about 3/4 of the way and all the way back as if it were being cradled - the upper flips over maybe 3/4 of the way. Seems to be a good combination for side reach. ALC is the only boom I've used and I'll be replacing this one soon but I'm gonna check out altec and high ranger as well


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> yeah don't think I worded it quite right. Don't know the exact degrees off hand but the lower boom only goes forward about 3/4 of the way and all the way back as if it were being cradled - the upper flips over maybe 3/4 of the way. Seems to be a good combination for side reach. ALC is the only boom I've used and I'll be replacing this one soon but I'm gonna check out altec and high ranger as well



You won't find better lower boom articulation than the ALC. One of the things I miss about running one daily. Gave you more height at distance than Terex or Altec offer in the 55-60 range at least. Terex and Altec have better upper boom articulation though for the under and up thing I mentioned. It's a trade off, most days I'd rather an ALC simply because of their lower boom. But their upper boom's articulation is crap compared to its competitors. Well, they are out of business now ( Altec bought them, I believe ) so competitors might not be the best word.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> You won't find better lower boom articulation than the ALC. One of the things I miss about running one daily. Gave you more height at distance than Terex or Altec offer in the 55-60 range at least. Terex and Altec have better upper boom articulation though for the under and up thing I mentioned. It's a trade off, most days I'd rather an ALC simply because of their lower boom. But their upper boom's articulation is crap compared to its competitors. Well, they are out of business now ( Altec bought them, I believe ) so competitors might not be the best word.



I've been happy with the ALC but always wondered what the other ones were all about. thanks for the heads up


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 20, 2012)

Down here we call'em Ferris wheels and don't care for them much. They r Ok for rural roadside work but once your in the suburbs they fail miserably fouling with our over head wire n lines, lanky unwieldy beasts in my opinion. Assplunhda bought down a few dozen 98 they reckon twas the ants pants but I could not even unpak the booms to access the bucket in standard street set up, twas a wee embarrassing for the boss who had high hopes for the rigs. We use and like Versalift tele booms or other tele booms with ends we call fly booms that bring the bucket up on a elbow to get u under and then as need over your work. They seem to work well our Ozzi upside down streets and home yards, allowin easy penetration in the tree canopy and more often a good two man bucket for cut and handle take downs.

Over centre action is a weird feeling at 1st as you pass over the top you come to thinkin your bucket will soon be up end n tip you out. 

GMJ Equipment


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 20, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> . It's 69ft. to the top lip of the bucket and if I stand on a step ladder I can reach almost 75ft.!



Ha:yoyo: put some more air in the tyres n you'll get wee higher lad :eek2:


----------

